# How to install Webmin



## gatorparrots (Nov 14, 2002)

*How to install Webmin on Mac OS X 10.1.x or 10.2.x*

_Webmin is a web-based interface for system administration for Unix.
Using any browser that supports tables and forms, you can setup user
accounts, Apache, internet services, DNS, file sharing and so on.

Webmin consists of a simple web server, and a number of CGI programs
which directly update system files like /etc/inetd.conf and /etc/passwd.
The web server and all CGI programs are written in Perl version 5, and use
only the standard perl modules.

To setup webmin, simply run the  setup.sh  shell script, which should be
found in the same directory as this README file. This will setup Webmin
to run from that directory.

You can also upgrade an existing webmin install by running setup.sh
from the new version and entering the same configuration directory as
last time.

After running setup.sh, do not delete this directory as it contains
all the scripts and programs that will be used by Webmin when it is running.
Unlike many other programs, the Webmin scripts do not get copied to another
location when installing.

For more information, see http://www.webmin.com/_

Great, let's go get it. First, *cd* to your downloads or source repository. Then:

curl -O http://telia.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.030.tar.gz
tar -xzf webmin-1.030.tar.gz
You may or may not want it to live in /usr/local/bin; it's up to your particular configuration move it wherever you want the executable to live.
sudo mv webmin-1.030 /usr/local/bin/webmin-1.030
cd /usr/local/bin/webmin-1.030
sudo ./setup.sh
This will run the installation script. The good news is that it is OS X savvy, so you don't have to provide any intervention. Along the way it will ask for locations and settings; the defaults are fine:
Config file directory [/etc/webmin]: 
Log file directory [/var/webmin]: 
Full path to perl (default /usr/bin/perl): 
(Feel free to change the server port to whatever you want)
Web server port (default 10000):
Login name (default admin):
Login password: 
Password again: 
The Perl SSLeay library is not installed. SSL not available.
Start Webmin at boot time (y/n):

Test it out by firing up your favorite web browser (lynx or otherwise) and navigate to: *http://localhost:10000* 
_(or substitute your alternate port, naturally)_

If you have a firewall installed, you will have open the port you assigned above (the example below assumes ipfw/Brickhouse):
Load your settings immediately
sudo ipfw add 3014 allow tcp from any to any 10000 in via en0 
sudo ipfw add 3014 allow tcp from any 10000 to any out via en0

Then get it to stick. (The hashes make it match Brickhouse entries.) 
sudo echo '#################################################' >> /etc/firewall.conf
sudo echo '## webmin' >> /etc/firewall.conf
sudo echo '#################################################' >> /etc/firewall.conf
sudo echo 'add 3014 allow tcp from any to any 10000 in via en0' >> /etc/firewall.conf 
sudo echo 'add 3014 allow tcp from any 10000 to any out via en0' >> /etc/firewall.conf 

_Note: the first two lines above are broken by the forum software. All four lines should be entered as single lines, from 'sudo...' to '....conf'._

Enjoy your newfound web configurability!


----------

